# CM9 Sleep of Death Issue



## ArKay (Apr 18, 2012)

I installed CM9 and it was running fine. Rebooted into WebOS to use the camera.
The TouchPad (in WebOS) reported about 75% charge.

Used the power button to turn it off (i.e. held it down, got the vibration and 'bing' and chose the red 'power down' option)

It will not awake now at all.

Tried holding down the power + home for about 45 seconds - nothing.
Tried holding down power + volume up for about 45 seconds - nothing.
Tried plugging it in, letting it charge via standard USB/AC adapter overnight and tried Power, Power + home, Power + volume up each for about 45 seconds a piece.
Nothing.

Tried plugging it into the USB on my Windows box hoping to wake it - no good there either with all iterations.

Any ideas from anyone on this one ?

Thanks in advance for any help.
I am unwilling (at the moment at least) to try this :
http://forums.webosnation.com/hp-touchpad-tips-information-resources/311491-how-i-revived-my-dead-touchpad.html

nor do I think I'm brave enough for it.


----------



## watercurses (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey,

Ok this happened to me a couple of weeks ago, and im sure you will get some more technical info from someone else but i thought now is as good a time as any to register so i can try and help.

This basically can send you mad if you dont have patience, but i repeatedly held the power and home buttons for 15 second intervals until it gave me the no battery symbol. At this stage i was able to charge it (noticeably slower than usual, again, patience patience patience - DO NOT DOWN A HUGE COFFEE BEFOREHAND. I did that and was contemplating prizing it open with a crowbar 2 mins in.) Then it was fine.

From what you say though it sounds like you may have tried this. All i can say is keep trying. Resist the urge to do anything drastic for a while. I know it sucks.

Hope this helped.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

ArKay said:


> I installed CM9 and it was running fine. Rebooted into WebOS to use the camera.
> The TouchPad (in WebOS) reported about 75% charge.
> 
> Used the power button to turn it off (i.e. held it down, got the vibration and 'bing' and chose the red 'power down' option)
> ...


I would not attempt the suggested fix either, besides, I don't have the sophisticated tester he has. You seem to have been thorough in the methods you have tried to bring your TouchPad back to life. My first suggestion would be to try just the power button for up to a minute. Every once in a while, instead of starting to boot in the normal 4 ot 5 seconds(one sees the HP logo before Moboot pops up), mine takes 15 to 20 seconds to start. I don't know why and it doesn't happen very often. Just be patient. BTW, if you do serious damage trying to pry it open, then you will have no chance to return it.

Secondly, if you can get your hands on a different wall charger and usb cable, try using them to charge your device. HP usb cables are flimsy. Check the end cap on the charger. It can be removed and folks have found them loose and once tightened, they work again.

I have accidently let mine discharge down to the point where it shut down automatically, twice infact. This happens at under 5% battery left. I plugged in the wall charger and after around 30 minutes on the charger, it came back to life and started to boot. Note: a normally functioning TouchPad will turn on and boot up when the wall charger is plugged into it. You should get several warning from the TouchPad when the battery is getting low, usually at 15%, 10% and a last warning of impending shutdown at 5% or just under 5%.

I don't think holding power + volume will accomplish anything. That is normally used to boot into recovery.(large white usb icon) I saw someone post that HP tech support had them hold the power button and press the home buttom 15 times in quick succession and that brought their device back to life.

I think holding down power + home + volume down is a last resort HARD reboot. If I remember correctly, this is a complete reset and you will have to start from scratch, like the day you took the TouchPad out of the box, so use sparingly.

If you are still in the 90 days after purchase peroid, you can always call HP tech support and they will walk you through attempts to recover your device or give you an RMA to return it. Good luck


----------



## pgzerwer2 (Oct 13, 2011)

One more thing to try is hold power button down and tap the home button repeatedly (like 20 to 30 times). For some weird reason this seemed to work with some SOD issues when nothing else did. Have to say it's been a long while since I've seen this needed, but it's quick and easy to try.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## ArKay (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for the information.
Actually the one thing I hadn't tried was an entirely different AC adapter.

I have two of the HP ones (a touchstone and the standard) and three different outlets... but none of them had any effect.
After trying to tap the home button repeatedly while holding down the power button (no response) I decided to pull out the usb charger from my phone and give that a go.

Plugged it in and the TP immediately sprung to life with a warning that there wasn't enough voltage coming in to charge the (full) battery.

Now to investigate some of the SOD fixes and see that this doesn't happen again (I hope).


----------



## shosh (Oct 13, 2011)

are there any SOD fixes out there?
I would love to know, as the SOD is the most annoying thing about owning a touchpad.

makes me wanna sell them off to get the new ipad


----------



## pgzerwer2 (Oct 13, 2011)

shosh said:


> are there any SOD fixes out there?
> I would love to know, as the SOD is the most annoying thing about owning a touchpad.
> 
> makes me wanna sell them off to get the new ipad


Sorry to hear you are having this issue, but the vast majority of people have not had this problem since the early days of CM7 on the TP. Of course you have tried setting your minimum CPU frequency to 384 (on demand) using SetCPU or similar app, haven't you?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Infinite Jest (Jan 17, 2012)

I seem to experience the SOD issue only if I put the TP to sleep within the first ~10 minutes of booting into cm9. Outside of that window I have never experienced it, but regularly experience it within. Kind of strange. (running default min cpu freq. btw)


----------



## shosh (Oct 13, 2011)

pgzerwer2 said:


> Sorry to hear you are having this issue, but the vast majority of people have not had this problem since the early days of CM7 on the TP. Of course you have tried setting your minimum CPU frequency to 384 (on demand) using SetCPU or similar app, haven't you?
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


yep, tried doing that with system tuner to no avail. I keep getting the SOD. But I haven't had it since the last nightly, but its probably coming.


----------

